# What blusher is best for NW25?



## Bronzewolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When i was away on holiday i was fortunate enough to come across a MAC counter.Which I dont have here where i live. The assistant applied "ambering rose" on my cheeks which looked very nice, although i was unable to purchase it at the time... 
I would like to but having read the posts here it seems that ambering rose is commonly used on darker skin tones, so now im wondering if its the right colour for me (i did have a tan when she applied it on me which is slowly fading) could you please recommend a blusher for my NW25 skintone
Thanx.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm NW20 and I absolutely love Dame.  It really doesn't look like the swatch on the MAC website IMO.  When applied it gives a very pretty rosey flush.  It may work for you too.


----------



## MacArtist (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm a NW25 and I love blushbaby, cubic, prism, strada, peachykeen just to name a few lol.


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 22, 2008)

im nw20 and two of my faves are dollymix and sunbasque


----------



## Bronzewolf (Jan 22, 2008)

OK will look into these thank you ladies


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 22, 2008)

pink swoon is gorge x


----------



## KTB (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm between a NW20 and NW25 and really like Springsheen.  I also like Breath of Plum too.


----------



## Bronzewolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Well i had a look at the swatches section, because they look so different to what is on the mac site... some blushes look very pink (not my thing) so i have gone for ambering rose, fingers crossed its right!..... jee so many choices but not enough money..hehe, thanx ladies!


----------



## baby_love (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm nw20 and I really love Springsheen!  I have seen it on so many different skin tones and it looks good on everyone! My favorite non-shimmery blush is Mocha or Cantaloupe.  Cantaloupe you have to apply with a really light hand since it's so pigmented.  I also love Light Flush MSF with Tenderdusk loose beauty powder on top of it.


----------



## baby_love (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm nw20 and I really love Springsheen!  I have seen it on so many different skin tones and it looks good on everyone! My favorite non-shimmery blush is Mocha or Cantaloupe.  Cantaloupe you have to apply with a really light hand since it's so pigmented.  I also love Light Flush MSF with Tenderdusk loose beauty powder on top of it.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 23, 2008)

im nw25 in summer and i lovvvee sunbasque


----------



## iluvmac (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm NW20 in winter and love Peachtwist!!


----------



## tilly23 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm an NW25 and I've been having a few problems picking my blush! I recently purchased NARS Mata Hari, Luster, Doceur and Dolce vita and I really didn't like a single one on my skin tone... and I'm really disappointed as in Australia they all cost around $50 each! Could anyone help me out with some great MAC blush's? I really love warm soul and Melba, and I was thinking that peaches and pink swoon might be good colours on me... although I have freckles on my face I'm afraid these two shades might look weird with them on? thanks for all your help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (if anyone can!)


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 11, 2012)

these are all great selections! cant wait to try a few out as i am also NW25!


----------

